# looking for help with documents



## crayon143 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi guys, i really appreciate some advise on the following: i tried to renew my visa along with my wife and kids at the immigration office by azhar university as i recently enrolled there, the lady at the window told me that i need to have our marriage certificate(official US)and children birth certificate( original US)stamped by the egypt ministry of foreign affairs and then by the US consulate, has anyone else had to do this?they said they dont need any translation, im confused how can the egypt ministry of foreign affairs just put a stamp on a non egyptian certificate. Also im 
aware the US consulate don't stamp documents except in cases they can verify ministry of foreign affairs signs/stamps. Please advise thank you


----------

